# 2000 JD 282D - not blowing snow very far



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Just wondering why in most snow conditions my blower isnt blowing snow as far as it used to. I do have quite a bit of gravel on my driveways and i have gone through a handful of shear pins. Just wondering if theres a certain orientation the auger blades need to be in for optimum snow throwing or if i need to look elsewhere. 

Also is there a way to adjust the tensioner for the chute deflector so when i push deflector control handle fully forward the deflector opens up all the way. Right now i push handle forward and i get approx a 1/4" of cable slack and deflector opens approx 80-90%


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Do you mean an 828D?


----------



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Yes. 828D. Sorry.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

I would start with adjusting the auger belt. They loosen up/wear down over time.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

+1 on the belt. Check the Auger Bearing as well. Your Deflector Cable is Frozen, Around $60 to replace according to my info. Might be able to work it free with penetrating oil.


----------



## Zach5.9CTD (Feb 24, 2013)

Wheres the auger belt located and what tension am i looking for.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Remove the Belt Cover, and squeeze the Auger Caliper. Belt Should be Tight. If not, replace it or sometimes you can just adjust it. Also, Reach in and grab the Large Pulley the auger belt is on, and test it for Movement. It should not Move. If it moves, you need to replace the bearing.


----------



## bumper (Feb 12, 2019)

Once the belts are tight,you might look at the gap between the impeller (fan) blades and the blower housing. Installing seals on the blades to close that gap improves impeller efficiency and throw distance - I've seen about 30% on my 63" tractor mount and closer to 40% on Snapper 28" walk behind. Most use rubber seals. I used UHMW-PE as snow doesn't tend to stick to it.

There are a number of how-to threads on modifying impellers.


----------

